# Rain-X Fast Wax - This stuff rocks!



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

FireFly said:


> Emission- GREAT TIP! Bought some this past week and used it after a zaino wash- the stuff is the easiest wax I have ever used AND it smells like coconuts!


Glad you like it.

I wash my cars then use it every other week for all horizontal surfaces (hood, trunk, and roof). Bird crap comes off much easier, and the paint is protected from UV damage.

The best part is that it doesn't stain plastic (like most wax). The overspray wipes up easily, with no residue.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

i wonder how this would look on top of P21s. I guess I shoudl pick up some and try it... Worst case, I will use it on the wheels.

--nw


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

it's almost too easy to use come to think of it. 

Hey - like the porsche!!
I have a 65 vette roadster and it's proven to be a decent investment. I'm seriously considering picking up an 87 911 or 930 turbo as well. I may want to hit you up for some advice at some date in the future if you would not mind helping me out.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

FireFly said:


> I may want to hit you up for some advice at some date in the future if you would not mind helping me out.


Anytime, just drop me an e-mail or PM.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

E, can you check the bottle and see if it contains Silicone? I know a lot of traditional carnuba wax (Griots, P21) do not react well to products containing silicone as an additive.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll check the bottle (and try to take a pic of the label) when I get home.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

The HACK said:


> E, can you check the bottle and see if it contains Silicone? I know a lot of traditional carnuba wax (Griots, P21) do not react well to products containing silicone as an additive.


Bottle says "contains petroleum solvents" - it really likes my zaino under-coat! I tried some on the back side window of my wife's explorer and it more or less acts like rain-x on the window- repels water and does not leave a haze or anything else.

Emission is right- you can over-spray on black plastic or just about anything and it does not leave a white or dark film.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The stuff we used was on the M Roadster in winning the clean car contest was Meguiar's Xpress Wax from their Detailer's line - it is also a liquid (about like milk) but leaves a very smooth finish.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I kind of like the Rainx because the car does not have to be completely dry. I dried the car as good as I could, sprayed the wax all over the car and oversprayed everywhere, took a micro towel and worked it around until I could not see it anymore. No need to take a dry towel and re-buff the stuff off. Not sure how all the others work, but this is the best I have used so far.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> E, can you check the bottle and see if it contains Silicone? I know a lot of traditional carnuba wax (Griots, P21) do not react well to products containing silicone as an additive.


Here is a pic of the label. I see nothing about silicone.


----------

